# Need a "Born on" date



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Just picked up a 21A in .22LR. It is blued (black alum. frame) and has wood grips that have a brass emblem with "PB". The SN is BBS17XX9U. I tried to search this forum and online but found nothing that tells me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Tells you what, exactly? Are you looking for how old the gun is?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

falchunt said:


> Tells you what, exactly? Are you looking for how old the gun is?


Yes. When was it made?


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

*age of a beretta*

It should have two letters stamped on the frame or trigger guard. What are they?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, I should have asked the mods to close this. I traded it for ammo a week or so after I started this thread.

Thanks for the response though.


----------

